# Titanium wire



## Jakey (5/11/15)

hi guys. any tricks on using this wire? really keen to get it right as i have a nickel allergy and want to see if this makes a difference.

ive got a spool of 26g ti wire. this stuffs super springy. the coils i build are incredibly untidy, it just unravels when i stop coiling it.


----------



## skola (5/11/15)

Here.. and Here.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (5/11/15)

Use a lighter to semi torch the wire then wipe it down before use. This removes the springyness and wiping down will remove the titanium dioxide.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

